# Food and allergy questions



## K9Handler47 (Dec 11, 2015)

So I have a 1.5 year old DDR shepherd. She was earthborn hollistics from about 6months to 12 months and for the last 6 months or so has been on orijen red due to some stool softness from chicken. She has been doing great on the Orijen. Shes just a tad under 60 pounds and a little rocket. Works hard/high drive. 

So I have a twoi part questions..

1) She has slight redness on her paws and does not like them touched. It does not seem to bother her except when touched. No licking etc. However she does shake her head 4-5 times a day (not a lot but enough to make me wonder what is bothering her). I thought it may be a food allergy so I tried going back to earthborn and she still did it. I have now been on a select protein diet (rabbit and potato) and she still does the head shake thing. Is there anything you guys can think of that could cause this? Her ears are perfect. No infections, no foxtails, and it is not a neurological issue. 

2) I am thinking on going the raw route and was wondering what is the best way to switch to it. I dont want to spend hours food prepping. A pre made food would be ideal but im open to ideas.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Have you considered that it environmental not food?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

If it's red hair on the feet, possibly yeast (too many carbs). If the skin is red, that's another story.

Best way to begin raw is with pre-made BALANCED meals or use The Honest Kitchen Base Mix and add your own raw meat.

 *RAW FOOD SPECIFICS*
These are all quality foods. BALANCED & for All Life Stages.
Your choice depends on what specifics (such as organic, manufacturing practices =HACCP, GMP, or Anti-Pathogen Treatment=HPP, ect.,) are important to you AND the price per pound. 
There are even more expensive products out there.
*[FONT=&quot]
Darwins: *This is delivered to your home: 
Why Darwins: https://www.darwinspet.com/why-darwins/
2 Choices:
Natural Selections™ is our premium line of raw dog food. This grain-free, gluten-free mixture of free-range meats and organic vegetables will provide complete and balanced nutrition for your dog. All the meat used to produce Darwin’s Natural Selections™ were raised cage free or free-range, were grass fed, and are free of steroids or artificial growth hormones. 
Natural’s Selections: Beef - $5.45/lb: https://www.darwinspet.com/product/raw-dog-food-ns/
Or
ZooLogics™ is our more economical line of raw dog food, made with conventionally-grown meats and vegetables from the same farms that supply your supermarket 
Zoologic’s: Beef - $4.35/lb: . https://www.darwinspet.com/product/raw-dog-food-zl/

*Bravo:* Discover Balance Raw Diet | Beef Frozen Raw Dog Food Diet - Bravo Pet Food Find a store: Find a Bravo Retailer - Bravo Pet Food 
*Bravo Safety: **http://www.bravorawdiet.com/foodsafety.html*
*Bravo faqs: **http://www.bravorawdiet.com/faqs.html*
*Price per **www.petflow.com** : Bravo Balance (complete diet) Beef CHUB = 5#’s = $28.98*

*Northwest Naturals: *Beef ? Northwest Naturals Find a store: Store Locator
*What makes NW Natural’s different? **http://nwnwordpress1.nw-naturals.net/wp/the-northwest-naturals-difference/*
*Price per **http://www.petfoodzoom.com/northwest-naturals-6-lb-beef-formula-nuggets-raw/** : *
* 6#’s = $28.00 *
Store Locator - Northwest Naturals
*NOTE: you need put your zip code in the store locator above to see if it is in your area.*

*Primal: *Complete Raw Diets for Pets: Canine Beef Formula Find a store: Primal Pet Foods: Store Locator
Feeding Calculator to give you an idea of how much you would feed per day: 
Feeding, Transition and Safety for Raw Dog Food Diets
Primal Safety: Feeding, Transition and Safety for Raw Dog Food Diets 
Primal Ingredient Benefit: Feeding, Transition and Safety for Raw Dog Food Diets 
Price per Primal Pet Foods Canine Formulas Raw Dog Food Primal Pronto Beef Bag = 3#’s = $23.00
_Primal Chicken, Duck, Pheasant, Turkey & Sardine are HPP_

The Honest Kitchen: [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]BASE MIX to which you add your own raw or cooked meat. It looks to be expensive but remember that this is DEHYDRATED Whole Food Ingredients to which you add water + the meat: https://www.thehonestkitchen.com/dog-food/base-mix


Moms 
[/FONT]


----------



## K9Handler47 (Dec 11, 2015)

I have, but I have heard the testing for that is very long and expensive. Im willing to do whatever it takes, but just thought id pick ur guys' brain first...


----------



## K9Handler47 (Dec 11, 2015)

thats a lot of info..  thank you. Any company you would recommend of the ones you listed?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

K9Handler47 said:


> thats a lot of info..  thank you. Any company you would recommend of the ones you listed?



It's pretty much what you have available to YOU 
OR having it shipped to you. 
Many "Pet Boutique's" carry the frozen items. Put your zip into the site and it will show you.

If I didn't make my own raw mix, I'd most likely go with Darwin's b/c it is the closest to what I feed, but they are all good foods.

Note that "feeding amounts" vary with any particular dog. 
Some suggested amounts may need to be increased to keep a good weight on.
OR
In some cases, less!

Tell us more about the feet and post a picture.

Moms


----------



## K9Handler47 (Dec 11, 2015)

its red skin not red hair. So it has to be some sort of allergy. I have turf and concrete in my yard...and a pool. Its slight redness too not full blown red paws. Like I said doesnt seem to bother her at all, only when touched, shes still 100 miles an hour. Im more concerned about the head shaking I dont want her to burst an ear, but even that isnt that often or too bad. But the over protective dad in me wants to know what the heck is up.


----------



## K9Handler47 (Dec 11, 2015)

if she wouldn't bite my hand off for touching her feet id take a pic for you


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

K9Handler47 said:


> if she wouldn't bite my hand off for touching her feet id take a pic for you



Can you get close enough with your phone and just snap one?

Ear problem should be looked at by a vet. If no redness or goo visible, vet needs to look further down
:wink2:


----------



## K9Handler47 (Dec 11, 2015)

Vet had no clue what was wrong with her as everything looked good. She just went to a dermatologist who said ears also looked good and suggested the select protein route. Been on it a week and no change.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

For her ear, you may want to take her to a registered Chiropractor. Could be something in her neck hurting her that travels to her ear.

Moms :smile2:


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Forgot to mention to check her teeth and gums.

Tooth ache/infection can radiate.

:wink2:


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

You don't need to test for environmental allergies -- if it's the feet, just wash them to remove the allergen. You can buy chlorhexidene wipes on Amazon to get between the toes when the dog comes in. Chlorhex shampoo is also very helpful for a lot of dogs. 

Grass allergies are increasingly common -- I know several dogs with them. Vet derms typically start with medicated baths and wipes before going to diet -- it fixes a lot of dogs without the need for expensive dietary changes. I try to go from simple to complicated in working through suspected allergy fixes -- don't do it all at once or you'll never figure out what worked.

For the ears, I would try some Zymox (also available on Amazon) -- it's very, very helpful if there's a bit of infection starting. They make one formula with hydrocortozone in it that's great for itchy ears. There's a lot of info about Zymox in the archives -- it's good stuff.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

*


K9Handler47 said:



if she wouldn't bite my hand off for touching her feet id take a pic for you 

Click to expand...

Would she let you spray them with a spray bottle (from a short distance) as long as you didn't "touch" her feet?
*


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

By turf, do you mean fake grass? Plastic? It could be too hot and burning her paws, or irritating them in some way. It could also be bacteria. Or yeast. It sounds like either an environmental allergy or skin irritation. That is something a vet needs to look at.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

You said you have a pool. Chlorine, Bacquacil or Saltwater? Exposure to pool chemicals could be irritating her feet. Also, if she swims she could be getting water in her ears. Just some thoughts. 
Honestly my dog gets what we call "the ear flaps" from time to time. She will suddenly start shaking her head, flapping her ears and one ear will go out sideways. She seems really annoyed when this happens. It usually only lasts a short while (a few minutes to less than a day). Always happens after she has been outside. Several times we have discovered knats in her ears. Wiped them out and issue gone. Other times we can't find a reason so we suspect it's a short lived environmental allergen.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

One thing to keep in mind with the ears: if you clean the outer part with a square of sterile gauze and some ear solution very gently, dribbling the ear solution in...you start getting dark brown stuff flowing out from the ear, that usually means there's already an infection. That dark brown ear-waxy stuff is nearly always a sign that you need a vet visit.


----------



## Minoli (Jul 19, 2011)

You could try Nutriscan to test and see if your dog is having an intolerance to the items it tests for. I did this with my dog, and found out he was having reactions from 5-6 things that he was commonly fed. I can send you my results and more information if interested (PM me). It's a little pricey, however it was justified for me. I was spending so much on vet visits, which got me nowhere. 



Magwart said:


> One thing to keep in mind with the ears: if you clean the outer part with a square of sterile gauze and some ear solution very gently, dribbling the ear solution in...you start getting dark brown stuff flowing out from the ear, that usually means there's already an infection. That dark brown ear-waxy stuff is nearly always a sign that you need a vet visit.


^My dog is currently experiencing this, just noticed it yesterday. I have Oti-Soothe ear cleaner and Virbac Hexadene Flush ear cleaner from my vet. Sorry I didn't mean to hijack your thread OP.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Minoli said:


> You could try Nutriscan to test and see if your dog is having an intolerance to the items it tests for.



NutriScan is a very good place to start. NutriScan Food Sensitivity and Intolerance Test for Cats and Dogs - Dr. Dodds

Although some do not agree with it because the scientific studies have not been completed, it has help MANY dogs to at least, create a base-line of what NOT to feed.

It's an easy at home saliva test that you send back to Dr. Dodds. About $280

Moms


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

For a more skeptical, scientific view of Nutriscan...please read this and discuss with your vet to help make a decision before spending the money -- I think it's very, very helpful to have a trusted vet involved in helping you sort through suggestions:
Canine Nutrigenomics by Dr. Jean Dodds: Science as Windowdressing | The SkeptVet


----------

